# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Dashuria  është  gjithçka çfarë  unë  kam  të  të  jap!

## pranvera bica

ZOT I bOTES DHE TE GJITHA UDHET KU KALON  DASHURIA , JANE PLOT ME LULE DHE ME GJAK!

 Kam parasysh nje Eve  dhe nje Adam!
 Duheshin  valle? Pa tjeter qe po! Prandaj i krijoi Zoti!Prandaj i mesoi,ai qe te duheshin dhe te degjonin ate.
Vetem dy,dy persona te papersosur,me te mirat dhe te keqiat e tyre.Te mirat e tyre ishin keto :majmuni me banane: egjithse te kundert ata i sollen ne kete jete .Jetuan dhe menduan per shtimin e jetes...per shtimin e Botes.
 Te keqiat e tyre:-te pabindur,u pelqen mendja,jo korekt ndaj premtimit qe i bene Zotit,te plotfuqishmit,te cilit nuk i erdhi mire kur ata hengren "frutin e ndaluar.Pasojat,ndeshkim maksimal!
 E,pra!Tani,  tani e kemi te qarte se  Bota e ka origjinen nga e bukura dashuri.!Sepse pa te  nuk do te kishte Bote te populluar...Nuk do te degjoheshin zerat gazmore te vogelusheve te cilet mbushin te gjitha paralelet dhe meridianet...
 E, e bukura jete donte dhe plotesohej nga cdo gje tjeter e dobishme!Jeta e perjeteshme...!
 Imagjinoj ...Boten ,gjithesine.gjithcka te perbere nga  udhe e udhe te pafund.Dhe neper keto udhe kudo ne malore e fushore,farfurin e farfurin nje ndjenje e bukur,fluturon e kalon gjithe gezim nje mbretereshe,nje princeshe me emrin " Dashuri"
 Lule  e lule ,asparagus e gladiola,lule dele e menekshe e plot e plot te tjera shoqerojne keto udhe...Sa krenare,kryenece e koke lart qe jane.Lule shumengjyreshe,plot arome dhe ne mes tyre karroca e florinjte me te emblen dashuri siper pershendet me dore cdo zemer qe i hap zemren asaj:- kujt?Dashurise pra!
E  te kuptojne ,e jo, kur dashuron!
 Ndoshta s'do nena ,babai,motra a vellai.
 Per  Zotin e Botes,per dashurine derdhen shume e shume lot,flijohen plot,ndodhin tragjedi dhe si pasoje helmohen plot zemra,  sakrifikohen shume Romeo e Zhuliete.Nga tragjedite e ndodhura te bukurat udhe,ato te parat,mbushen edhe me gjak,sepse gazi dh helmi jetojne bashke,plotesojne njera-tjetren.Pra  dashuria ka  embelsi, eshte  e bukur, e larmishme por ka edhe te  tmerrshmen xhelozi,ate shkaterruesen qe i pershkon keto udhe dhe ku gjen terren ze vend.Per  pasoje shkakton edhe gjakderdhje dhe fillon e merr udhet...
 Ja pra, kudo ku kalon dashuria,zanafilla  e Botes, celin lulet dhe shtohen lotet...thahen lulet e shterin lotet, skuqen  fytyrat  dhe skuqen  udhet...
 Eh Zot I Botes, Zot i Botes...

----------


## pranvera bica

Dashuri!

Dashuri e prindit per femijen,dashuri  e shokut per shokun ,e shoqes per shoqen...
Eh dashuri...dashuri....
C'fare s'me  kujton kjo fjale...
Te gjitha llojet  e dashurive ,ne kete moshe, por une do te kthehem disa vite e vite me pare...tek nje tjeter dashuri.
Imagjino...Nje  vajze e re,e mire,e sjellshme ,e shkathet dhe shume e bukur!Nje vajze qe vishej thjesht me nje shpirt te madh e bujar qe donte te arrinte dicka ne jete,te behej dikushi pooor,ah...endrra,te gjitha endrra,rritej e rritej,jetonte ...e jetonte...por...Kush nuk e linte valle te shperthente?Kush valle nuk e linte te donte,te donte e aq me teper te dashuronte?!
Shikoni si me zjen koka!..Degjoni fjalet  e atyre viteve...
-Mos bije ,te lutem ,mos duaj njeri, mos dashuro njeri te keqen nena se ...eshte turp,turp i madh  e bile ,bile mbetesh ,ngelesh...pa martuar?!
-Ua!-Kush me ajo qe do ate djalin e kursit tjeter?He...nuk eshte vajze e mire...mund te jete e perdale...
-Vajze ,kije mendjen ne mesim ,ne leksion e seminar mos shiko dashurickat...sado e mire te isha une ne keto seminare,ne leksione pa asnje mungese...
Po kush pyeste ! Vetem thashetheme ...kudo te zjenin veshet nga paragjykimet...
Pse valle o njerez me gjykuat keshtu? Pse o bote ishe e mbarsur mbrapsht  e sillje ne jete te tilla pjella?Pse lindje perbindesha,demone ,sekretare ,qe  qe ndalnin zemren time  te paster ,te gjere, te gatshme dhe ne moshe per te  bere ate qe desh,te bente zemra ate qe i donte zemra?
Isha e pasur,kisha shpirtin te  tille,te pasur,jetoja mire,haja mire por kot...nuk isha e lire,nuk mund te doja,nuk mund te doja ashtu sic dija une,nuk mundesha qe ndjenjat e mija qe prisnin te shperthenin  ,t'i komandoja une,t'ju jepja udhe...sepse,sepse nuk te linin ...kush valle...tani e di...
Por tani,tani ta dini,jam shume e varfer,nuk kam miliona,vite kam plot  por nuk me bejne pershtypje  dhe,dhe do te thoni ju...cfare
Dua! Po,po,dua,dashuroj gjithcka,jam e etur per vitet e humbura,per iluzionet,per endrrat qe s'u realizuan kurre,endrra te mbetura  ne sirtar,per  rinine e  ikur...
Hedh veshtrimin  per  rreth e cfare nuk shoh,vetura,bensa mercedes,shoh te huaj,aeroplane,trena exsprese,tragete luksoze.Shoh  gjithe boten ne televizore colore por nuk shoh dot tani ate qe desha te shihja  atehere...
Tani,tani nje gje e kam te shtrenjte e kam shume te afert,te paster,te dlire dhe megjithse  eshte i varfer ,une prap jam optimiste dhe them se eshte shpirti i madh,i gezuar,sepse eshte i lire...
          Sa e bukur eshte kjo jete..
           Themi shpesh kur bisedojme...
Po jeta eshte e bukur,shume e bukur e mbushur plot me dashuri ,e te gjitha llojeve..Jeta eshte shume e gjate por dhe shume e shkurter...Prandaj rini,shiko jeten,gezoje ate  ne te gjitha dimensionet e saj,gezoje lumturine qe te ofron ajo...Mos vraponi pas anes materiale te saj,mos vraponi pas parase se nuk eshte ajo gjithcka pa i mohuar dhe vlerat...
Dashuria!E madhja dashuri !Ajo rregullon gjithcka!Duaje emrin tend,vendin tend, shokun,shoqen tende sepse vetem dashuria eshte e gjitha cfare ne kemi te japim sepse une  per turp s'e kam te them se jam e varfer,dhe po te kisha do te qe me mire,vec zili nuk kam asnje te pasur,sepse kam nje shpirt te madh,te dlire.Dashuria eshte e gjitha cfare une kam te te jap.
SHkoj tani ngado dhe vargjet e dashura per mua tani ,dhe te ndaluara dikur nuk i heq nga goja...
             O, dashuri  zog  pranveror...
              Me krahe t'bardha je...!

----------


## riza2008

Pershendetje Pranvera!Pershkrimin qe i ben dashurise te lidhur me kohen dhe me gjith fenomenet qe  e rrethojne ate eshte teper real.Ate kohe jetuam dhe donim s'donim nuk dilnim dot realitetit te saj sepse opinioni te mbyste,por prap kemi bere dashuri panvarsisht te ndrydhur.Jam plotesist dakort me te gjitha opsionet qe ti ngre.Te falenderoj per larmine e temave qe sjell ne forum dhe per aktivizimin teper aktiv ne forum Respekte Pranvera

----------


## Gordon Freeman

pranvera pse ka qe mesin pa dashuri?...e mendova pa dashuri te nje qifti

----------

pranvera bica (23-04-2018)

----------


## Enii

Pranvera kam pershtypjen qe nuk e sheh me syrin e nje realisteje dashurine .. 
por qe ke te drejte per dicka ke ... dashuria e vertete eshte jo vetem pertej parase por gjithckaje ... vetem se po nuk qendrove me kembe ne toke nuk mbijeton dot ne jete .
flm

----------

pranvera bica (23-04-2018)

----------


## mondishall

Ngacmuar nga shkrimi tend Pranvera per vitet e shkuara rinore, po hedh dicka ketu, mare nga libri im me kujtime...

Gjithçka realizohej gjatë shëtitjeve tona gati të përnatëshme, në gjatësinë e bulevardit nga sheshi para theatrit “A. Z Cajupi” deri në Parku Rinia e që në dimër kufizohej deri në restorant Valbona. 
Shikimi tonë mund të emërohet me të drejtë Shikim Diagonal, pasi në pjesën më të madhe të shëtitjes përqëndrohej në rrymën e kundërt të njerëzve, kryesisht të femrave. Sado seriozë e të brumosur me moralin komunist, nuk mund t’i shpëtonim dot asaj force magjike që rrezatonte seksi femër. Ndërsa në realitetin shoqëror na ndalte forca e një morali frenues, në mikrobotën tonë rinore krijohej një irealitet i këndshëm lidhjesh e reagimesh, që na bënte robër të instikteve dhe fantazive erotike.                    
Ato ishin një grup shoqesh tepër simpatike, që sa herë shfaqeshin para nesh, na tërhiqnin jo vetëm për nga pamja, por edhe nga mënyra e fshehtë vështruese, që s’i shpëtonte dot syrit tonë. Falë kësaj gjuhe mistike, që mbase ka ekzistuar para asaj të folur, na përfshinte një ndjesi e këndshme ngacmuese, sipas shijeve e simpative të sejcilit prej nesh. Pikërisht në një çast të tillë ndjesor, ndodhi veçimi i atyre vajzave sipas preferencave tona.
Unë: ”Më pëlqen ajo me ato leshrat e shkurtra. Shikoni ç’sy që ka. Ja vlen, hë?”
Njëri nga shokët: ”Si s’ja vlen. Po ajo e gjata, shiko ç’trup që ka. S’besoj se është e zënë”.
Unë: “E kam vënë re që dhe ajo të pëlqen, se në ty i hedh më shumë sytë. Sa për e zënë, as mos e shko në mend, se s’do dilte gjithnjë bashkë me shoqet”.
Kalonin ditë dhe kur ndodheshim përsëri bashkë në shëtitje, ndodhnin të thënat më të lezetshme midis nesh.
Tomi mua: “Dje pashë në Mapoja atë tënden”.
Unë: “Me kë ishte?”
Tomi: “Me atë të Vangjushit”.
Timja,  e Tomit, e Vangjushit,  e Palos, e Lilas dhe Goles, ishin ato vajza reale që kishin zaptuar botën imagjinare e naive të ndjesive erotike djaloshare. Ndjesi që çelej në çdo shëtitje e kontakt pamor dhe kulmohej kur arrihej, qoftë dhe një përshëndetje apo buzëqeshje femërore ndaj nesh. 
Kur mbarova së zbuluari në atë zyrë, të vërtetat e asaj kohe ndrojtjesh e përmbajtjesh të tejmasshme, ndjeva sa keqardhje, aq dhe lehtësi, sa dhimbje e nostalgji, aq dhe kënaqësi e krenari. 
U rrëfeva unë dhe shkaktova të njëjtin rrëfim të atyre femrave dhe m’u duk sikur atë çast, na u fal mëkati i mosbërjes së “mëkatit”.

----------

pranvera bica (16-09-2015)

----------


## feneri

> Dashuri!
> 
> Dashuri e prindit per femijen,dashuri  e shokut per shokun ,e shoqes per shoqen...
> Eh dashuri...dashuri....
> C'fare s'me  kujton kjo fjale...
> Te gjitha llojet  e dashurive ,ne kete moshe, por une do te kthehem disa vite e vite me pare...tek nje tjeter dashuri.
> Imagjino...Nje  vajze e re,e mire,e sjellshme ,e shkathet dhe shume e bukur!Nje vajze qe vishej thjesht me nje shpirt te madh e bujar qe donte te arrinte dicka ne jete,te behej dikushi pooor,ah...endrra,te gjitha endrra,rritej e rritej,jetonte ...e jetonte...por...Kush nuk e linte valle te shperthente?Kush valle nuk e linte te donte,te donte e aq me teper te dashuronte?!
> Shikoni si me zjen koka!..Degjoni fjalet  e atyre viteve...
> -Mos bije ,te lutem ,mos duaj njeri, mos dashuro njeri te keqen nena se ...eshte turp,turp i madh  e bile ,bile mbetesh ,ngelesh...pa martuar?!
> ...



E nise mire dhe vazhdo! Kaq per dashurinë di ti? Ne presim te vazhdosh, sukses!

----------

pranvera bica (16-09-2015)

----------


## pranvera bica

> Ngacmuar nga shkrimi tend Pranvera per vitet e shkuara rinore, po hedh dicka ketu, mare nga libri im me kujtime...
> 
> Gjithçka realizohej gjatë shëtitjeve tona gati të përnatëshme, në gjatësinë e bulevardit nga sheshi para theatrit A. Z Cajupi deri në Parku Rinia e që në dimër kufizohej deri në restorant Valbona. 
> Shikimi tonë mund të emërohet me të drejtë Shikim Diagonal, pasi në pjesën më të madhe të shëtitjes përqëndrohej në rrymën e kundërt të njerëzve, kryesisht të femrave. Sado seriozë e të brumosur me moralin komunist, nuk mund ti shpëtonim dot asaj force magjike që rrezatonte seksi femër. Ndërsa në realitetin shoqëror na ndalte forca e një morali frenues, në mikrobotën tonë rinore krijohej një irealitet i këndshëm lidhjesh e reagimesh, që na bënte robër të instikteve dhe fantazive erotike.                    
> Ato ishin një grup shoqesh tepër simpatike, që sa herë shfaqeshin para nesh, na tërhiqnin jo vetëm për nga pamja, por edhe nga mënyra e fshehtë vështruese, që si shpëtonte dot syrit tonë. Falë kësaj gjuhe mistike, që mbase ka ekzistuar para asaj të folur, na përfshinte një ndjesi e këndshme ngacmuese, sipas shijeve e simpative të sejcilit prej nesh. Pikërisht në një çast të tillë ndjesor, ndodhi veçimi i atyre vajzave sipas preferencave tona.
> Unë: Më pëlqen ajo me ato leshrat e shkurtra. Shikoni çsy që ka. Ja vlen, hë?
> Njëri nga shokët: Si sja vlen. Po ajo e gjata, shiko çtrup që ka. Sbesoj se është e zënë.
> Unë: E kam vënë re që dhe ajo të pëlqen, se në ty i hedh më shumë sytë. Sa për e zënë, as mos e shko në mend, se sdo dilte gjithnjë bashkë me shoqet.
> Kalonin ditë dhe kur ndodheshim përsëri bashkë në shëtitje, ndodhnin të thënat më të lezetshme midis nesh.
> ...


Mondi!Realitete te hidhura por qe ne brendesi kishin bukurine e tyre!Vertet kur vinim ne Korce ne qe ne ate moshe jetonim diku larg saj mezi prisnim te djelen per te bere xhiron tradicionale aq te bukur ku mezi i bulevardit rrinte bosh dhe cuditerisht kishte bulevardi nje rregull per t'u pasur zili.Ne te gjatat duhet te rrinim anash qe t'u linim hapesire te shkurtrave te  binin ne sy ne mes te bulevardit n.q.se ju kujtohet niveli i bulevardit qemoti... Eh kohe te shkuara por te bukura...

----------


## Roi

Ne Treg isha vetem dhe per dreq mendja me iku.. Ajo mendje qe shume e shume vite mendoi vetem per ty, sepse ti ishe ajo qe me mbaje gjall ato kohra kur une vija me shume deshire ne fshat dhe lozja me ty e me delet e tua, 
U shtanga si te isha gur, mu morren mendet se tani me kisha ren edhe ne pesh shume nga vuajtja qe ti me shkaktove!!
Ah Dashuri dashuri thash me vete dhe mezi mbaja qendrimin tim ne mes te tregut..Njerzit kalonin e kalonin sikur askush nuk ishta hallin tim, po ku ta dija une i shkreti se qfar kishin ata njerz ne zemrat e tyre te cilet silleshin verdall si milingonat ne kohen e vjeshtes..
Bera nje hap drejt nje shitesi dhe i kerkova ca uje. Çkemi Çuni me tha shitesi. i tragova se me mirreshin mendet dhe nuk mundja te ecja. Por nuk i rrefeva pse nuk munda sepse me dukej sikur te kisha afer dhe sikur dikur kur ne ket treg diteve te javes ne te dy loznim e loznim e rrinim ulur e me pas u perqafonim u putheshim. Ishte koha kur ti ishe afer meje kur une isha njeriu me i lumturi me dashurin time ne ket bote. Ishe ti qe me jepje edhe shpresat e jetes .. E tash!!? Veshtire mendoja se do te kem disa dite te mira pa ty.. Por erdhi koha dhe ja tanijam i lumtur me dashurin e me te gjitha qe ka kjo jet, Dashuri Dashuri per te gjithe por me se shumti per ty......


OH Dashuri Dashuri, Me mjerove me shkatrrove por prap me lumturove.

----------

pranvera bica (23-04-2018)

----------


## pranvera bica

> Ne Treg isha vetem dhe per dreq mendja me iku.. Ajo mendje qe shume e shume vite mendoi vetem per ty, sepse ti ishe ajo qe me mbaje gjall ato kohra kur une vija me shume deshire ne fshat dhe lozja me ty e me delet e tua, 
> U shtanga si te isha gur, mu morren mendet se tani me kisha ren edhe ne pesh shume nga vuajtja qe ti me shkaktove!!
> Ah Dashuri dashuri thash me vete dhe mezi mbaja qendrimin tim ne mes te tregut..Njerzit kalonin e kalonin sikur askush nuk ishta hallin tim, po ku ta dija une i shkreti se qfar kishin ata njerz ne zemrat e tyre te cilet silleshin verdall si milingonat ne kohen e vjeshtes..
> Bera nje hap drejt nje shitesi dhe i kerkova ca uje. Çkemi Çuni me tha shitesi. i tragova se me mirreshin mendet dhe nuk mundja te ecja. Por nuk i rrefeva pse nuk munda sepse me dukej sikur te kisha afer dhe sikur dikur kur ne ket treg diteve te javes ne te dy loznim e loznim e rrinim ulur e me pas u perqafonim u putheshim. Ishte koha kur ti ishe afer meje kur une isha njeriu me i lumturi me dashurin time ne ket bote. Ishe ti qe me jepje edhe shpresat e jetes .. E tash!!? Veshtire mendoja se do te kem disa dite te mira pa ty.. Por erdhi koha dhe ja tanijam i lumtur me dashurin e me te gjitha qe ka kjo jet, Dashuri Dashuri per te gjithe por me se shumti per ty......
> 
> 
> OH Dashuri Dashuri, Me mjerove me shkatrrove por prap me lumturove.


  E,keshtu e ka dashuria ,here te hidheron e here te lumturon...

----------


## saura

> E,keshtu e ka dashuria ,here te hidheron e here te lumturon...


Ne dashuri dhe gruaja me e ndershme  humbet trurin thone ,doja te nxirrja gjuhen ketu Pranvera ,po i paskan hequr kukllat

----------

pranvera bica (23-04-2018)

----------


## pranvera bica

> Ne dashuri dhe gruaja me e ndershme  humbet trurin thone ,doja te nxirrja gjuhen ketu Pranvera ,po i paskan hequr kukllat


Saura! Dashuria e vertete eshte e rralle,miqesia e vertete eshte edhe me e rralle...

----------


## pranvera bica

> E nise mire dhe vazhdo! Kaq per dashurinë di ti? Ne presim te vazhdosh, sukses!


E  kush nuk di shume per dashurine fener?Te gjithe pak ashume e kane perjetuar nje dashuri...kush e mohon genjen.Dashuria sundon gjithcka,prandaj dhe ne vete i nenshtrohemi asaj.Respekte!

----------


## elza

Dashuria eshte ndienja me e bukur, qe njriu zgjon me qenjen e tije tek tjetri. Ajo nise si nje enderr e bukur e bardhe e qe behet shumengjyreshe duke zbukuruar qdo gje qe na rrethon, duke na bere te harrojme halle e brenga apo duke na e lehtesuar problemet.
Te dashurosh, ka shum ndryshim nga deshira te kesh diqka.Te dashurosh dmth te gezohesh bashke me njeriun qe don te qash ne hallet e tij t ete gezojn sukseset e tij ti ndihmosh kur ka nevoje te jes pran e te degjosh , pra dashuria per dike eshte pa kushte pa kerkesa  e pa pretendime.Por kjo ndienje e bukure nga shume ngjyreshmeria e saje shpesh shenderrohet ne gri duke u bere edhe burim vuajtje e dhimbje shpesh malli per ate qe duam shkakton dhimbje fizike, e kur jemi ne kete shkalle dmth ndienja e bukur e dashurise tani eshte mveshur me deshiren legjitime te kemi ate qe duam. 
Shpesh ate qe dashurojme me kalimin e kohes ne vetedijen dhe nderdijen tone e konsiderojm si pron si diqka qe na takon vetem neve, duke prishur keshtu magjine e asaje ndeíenje.

----------

pranvera bica (23-04-2018)

----------


## pranvera bica

> Dashuria eshte ndienja me e bukur, qe njriu zgjon me qenjen e tije tek tjetri. Ajo nise si nje enderr e bukur e bardhe e qe behet shumengjyreshe duke zbukuruar qdo gje qe na rrethon, duke na bere te harrojme halle e brenga apo duke na e lehtesuar problemet.
> Te dashurosh, ka shum ndryshim nga deshira te kesh diqka.Te dashurosh dmth te gezohesh bashke me njeriun qe don te qash ne hallet e tij t ete gezojn sukseset e tij ti ndihmosh kur ka nevoje te jes pran e te degjosh , pra dashuria per dike eshte pa kushte pa kerkesa  e pa pretendime.Por kjo ndienje e bukure nga shume ngjyreshmeria e saje shpesh shenderrohet ne gri duke u bere edhe burim vuajtje e dhimbje shpesh malli per ate qe duam shkakton dhimbje fizike, e kur jemi ne kete shkalle dmth ndienja e bukur e dashurise tani eshte mveshur me deshiren legjitime te kemi ate qe duam. 
> Shpesh ate qe dashurojme me kalimin e kohes ne vetedijen dhe nderdijen tone e konsiderojm si pron si diqka qe na takon vetem neve, duke prishur keshtu magjine e asaje ndeíenje.


elza! Me kalimin e kohes ...do te kuptosh qe te tentosh te falesh apo te kerkosh falje,te thuash qe dashuron,te thuash qe te ka marre malli,te thuash qe ke nevoje,te thuash qe do te behesh mik/e...para nje varri...nuk vlen me...dhe kujto keto fjale:

 "Njeriu  plaket shume shpejt dhe mencurohet shume vone"
..Tamam atehere kur:
 "NUK KA ME KOHE "

----------


## pranvera bica

> Pershendetje Pranvera!Pershkrimin qe i ben dashurise te lidhur me kohen dhe me gjith fenomenet qe  e rrethojne ate eshte teper real.Ate kohe jetuam dhe donim s'donim nuk dilnim dot realitetit te saj sepse opinioni te mbyste,por prap kemi bere dashuri panvarsisht te ndrydhur.Jam plotesist dakort me te gjitha opsionet qe ti ngre.Te falenderoj per larmine e temave qe sjell ne forum dhe per aktivizimin teper aktiv ne forum Respekte Pranvera


Shume faleminderit poet i madh riza2008!Ishte dashuri e bukur ajo  atehere!

----------


## Çaushi

> *Dashuria eshte ndienja me e bukur, qe njriu zgjon me qenjen e tije tek tjetri.* Ajo nise si nje enderr e bukur e bardhe e qe behet shumengjyreshe duke zbukuruar qdo gje qe na rrethon, duke na bere te harrojme halle e brenga apo duke na e lehtesuar problemet.
> *Te dashurosh, ka shum ndryshim nga deshira te kesh diqka.*Te dashurosh dmth te gezohesh bashke me njeriun qe don te qash ne hallet e tij t ete gezojn sukseset e tij ti ndihmosh kur ka nevoje te jes pran e te degjosh , *pra dashuria per dike eshte pa kushte pa kerkesa  e pa pretendime.*Por kjo ndienje e bukure nga shume ngjyreshmeria e saje shpesh shenderrohet ne gri duke u bere *edhe burim vuajtje e dhimbje shpesh malli per ate qe duam shkakton dhimbje fizike*, e kur jemi ne kete shkalle dmth ndienja e bukur e dashurise tani eshte mveshur me deshiren legjitime te kemi ate qe duam. 
> *Shpesh ate qe dashurojme me kalimin e kohes ne vetedijen dhe nderdijen tone e konsiderojm si pron si diqka qe na takon vetem neve, duke prishur keshtu magjine e asaje ndeíenje*.


*- Rrall ndodhe te lexosh shprehje-mendime te shkurtra me kuptime te medha!*

----------


## pranvera bica

> *- Rrall ndodhe te lexosh shprehje-mendime te shkurtra me kuptime te medha!*


Caush!Po si te mos kesh mendime per kete ndjenje kaq te bukur qe te rinon e te mban gjalle!Dashuria eshte nje ndjenje,nje mjeshtre e perkryer qe na meson te dukemi si nuk kemi qene ndonjehere....

----------


## Marya

me te vertete qe dashuria nuk njihka moshe

----------

pranvera bica (23-04-2018)

----------


## pranvera bica

> me te vertete qe dashuria nuk njihka moshe


Marya!Kush  ka te te jape dashuri ...ne cdo moshe eshte e vlefshme!

----------

